# Alacant's 3000th



## Tezzaluna

Wow! Congratulations x *3000*!​ 
How fast you got here.  It seems I just recovered from your 2000th postiversario party.

You are amazing in your range and knowledge. Your threads are so interesting and I always learn a lot from you. I especially love the British English you bring to the discussions.​ 
I so look forward to the next 3000.​ 
Hugs across the pond and a continent,​ 
TezzaMoon​ 
for you​


----------



## aceituna

*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR LOS 3000!!*

¡Buen trabajo! 

Besos,
Inés


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades. Siempre es un gran placer encontrarte por aquí, se aprende mucho contigo.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## UVA-Q

Congratulations dear Alacant, I'm always learning from you!!!! 
It has been a pleasure to find kind, nice, amusing people like you in here.
Thanks for those 3,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cheers


----------



## alacant

Hi Tezza,

Thank you so much for opening the doors to my celebration, and the flowers are gorgeoooous!    Be not a Jack of all trades, but a master of one, is apparently a Chinese proverb, however not being Chinese I'd rather have a lot of trivia in my head which is sometimes useful. If you and I were much further away from each other we'd meet each coming back! hugs, Ala

Aceituna, I always want to pour myself a glass of fino when I see those olives!! Love it and your contributions, Thank you, Ala

Antpax, what can I say, except that I always learn from you as well, a pleasure, always. Thank you, Ala

UVA-Q -and to meet nice, kind and amusing people like you. We will meet more in the future. Thank you, Ala


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Janice! 

Por culpa de traer el horario de cabeza por poco no veo tu thread .

Te mando un abrazote con todo mi cariño (el abrazo también es para tu versión miniatura de Rita H. ). Gracias por tu ayuda, tu increíble sentido del humor y sobre todo por tu amistad.

Beatriz​


----------



## Fernita

_*Wow, dear Ala, congrats and thanks for your great help *_​ 
_*and for being so kind to everybody!!!!!!!*_​ 

*¡¡¡¡¡Esto es lo que mereces y*​

_*mucho más!!!!*_​

*look*​ 
*Kisses and hugs,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## romarsan

THE BIRD OF FREEDOM HITS 3.000

 WELL DONE ALACANT 

 My friend, you are doing great! 

Please, count on me 
 I can't miss this party 
Hugs
Ro​


----------



## polli

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES*
*Janice/Alacant*

*por los 3000!!!*​*Me sumo a las palabras de las chicas, con las que coincido totalmente.*
*Y como no estoy muy lucida, te mando caritas y colores variados...*
*Gracias por todo lo que he aprendido de vos / ti (como más te guste)*​ 
*Besos*
*PAULA*​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*ENHORABUENA
ALACANT
*
(Aunque no te vemos nunca en el EF )
Un beso​


----------



## Priss

Alacant!!! Mi amiga querida, has volado alto y alcanzado los 3000 posts!!!!!!!!! qué bien!!!! y fue hace tan poco que llegaste a los 2000...
Pues bien, y 3.000 felicidades​Me da un gustazo coincidir contigo, reirnos un poco de la vida... (si que me has hecho reír, y ambas sabemos por qué ) y aprender más y más cada dia!
Sé que te gustan los gatos, aquí está uno para ti:
http://www.esquizopedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/gatitos.jpg
(Con patos... no encontré tu especie de ave, pero bueno, el caso es que también tienen plumas )


----------



## Kibramoa

Dear Ala Janice:
I also join this party, 
here is my contribution
Happy Postiversary, and many more!!!!
​ ​


----------



## alexacohen

Querida Alacant Seagull,

Llego tarde, por no variar.

Pero ¿quién se iba a imaginar que llegarías tan rápido?

¡Si ayer estabas en 1.000!

Time flies, my friend..

Congratulations and hugs,

Ale


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Janice,

¡Felicitaciones! Me parece grandioso que foreras como tú sigan aportando continuamente en los foros. Supongo que cuando empezaste a enviar mensajes veías a foreros con 1000, 2000 o 3000 posts y se te hacía un mundo imaginar que algún día pudieras estar así... Pero ya ves, aquí estás y te esperan miles de posts más...

¡Sigue volando alto Alacant!

Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Keep on flying, estimada Alacant!

Sempre és un plaer llegir-te 

Sweet besets des del Poble-sec fins a Alacant!


----------



## Mirlo

Mas vale tarde que nunca.

¡Muchas Felicidades en tus 3000 vuelos, y muchos más!

Saludos,
Myrlo


----------



## UVA-Q

I invited some friends: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, hope you don't mind!!!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Querida amiga,*
*Muchas felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*y muchas gracias por tu valiosa ayuda.*
*Un abrazo*
*Silvia *
​


----------



## alacant

Oh my God, had to leave the party for a while and now look at the crowd!

Tampi, nunca sé si no te has acostada o sí te has levantada muy pronto, pero siempre es un plácer encontrarte. La pequeña Rita es como Eugen, sin la corona!

Fernita, gracías por los aplausos, pero no me los merezco!

Ro, what can I say, queda pendiente el agua de Valencia y la juerga, gracias, amiga

Hola Polli, siempre un placer verte por aquí, a mi también me encanta Serrat, viste!

Cintia&Martine, vecina mía, ya me verás, tengo el propósito de mejorar mi francés este año. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## alacant

Priss, cuanto me alegro que hayás venido a la fiesta, siempre nos reimos con nuestras confusiones, gracias por el gato y los patos! Que sigas como siempre, eres un sol en mi vida! Abrazotes, amiga.

Kibramoa, me alegro mucho verte por aquí, y espero que el tipo con copa en la mano es George, la tarta buenisima, siempre un placer escuchar tus sabias palabras!

Alexa, what can I say! You are one of the constants in my life, and the bird is going to fly up to visit you when the weather gets warmer, big hugs, my friend.

Hola Erasmo, un placer como siempre, and the bird was happy to see a photo of his Peruvian cousin! La verdad es que éste sitio es adictivo, ó no? Entre George y tu, los otros hombres lo van a tener difícil. Abrazotes, Janice


----------



## alacant

Hola, traductorapoblesec, Conocí bien tu barrio en mi juventud!!! Me encanta coincidir contigo siempre, y no entiendo porque no nos vemos más, cosa de horarios? Abrazos grandotes, Alacant

Hola, Mirlo, from one bird to another, "keep flying high", good to see you at the party!!! Abrazos con alas, Alacant

UVA-Q, un montón de palomas han venido contigo! me encanta verte en el foro y al final todo el foro va a volar, abrazotes grandes, Ala

Amiga Silvia, Gracías por venir a la fiesta, encantada de estar en contacto contigo con frecuencia. Abrazotes grandotes, Ala


----------



## valdo

Hola Alacant,
Mis parabienes...!!! Siempre es un placer leer tus aportaciones y sugerencias. 

Best wishes from Latvia,


----------



## Jaén

Nomás para no perder el hábito, llego tarde 


Feliz 3,160 posts, Janice!!!



Gracias por permitirnos aprender de ti a cada día y sobre todo, por tu amistad!!

Besos!!

Alberto.


----------



## alacant

Hola Valdo, siempre un placer verte por aquí, tu español va de p.... madre! Gracias.

Alberto, mi ranita favorito! "Better late than never, but better never late" as my grandmother used to say. I don't know if you learn much, but for me it's a great pleasure to have you as a friend.  Pa' cuando una foto tuya? Abrazotes, Janice


----------



## Eugin

Dear Janice!!!!

I am sorry since I probably missed much of your last 1000 posts , you know why, but well, you surely know how much I admire you and how much I enjoy meeting you whether it is in the forums or via PMs.

So, *C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S!!! *For many more to come!!! 

Here is Janice coming straight away to help those who need her!!!

A big hug, dear colleague and friend !!!!


----------



## alacant

Hola Eugin,

Cuanto me alegro de hayas venido a la fiesta! 

Te hecho de menos por aquí, voy a tener que cantarte la canción "Vuelve, a casa, vuelve" y no solo por Navidad, sino todo el año.

Abrazotes muy grandes, amiga!

Me encantó la foto!

Janice and the seagull


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Queridísima Janice,

Sorry I'm late, but I wouldn't want to miss congratulating you on these wonderful 3000 posts, and wishing you all the happiness in the world for you well deserve it! Y muchas gracias por tu amabilidad que enriquece este foro, y todos te agradecimos lo lista que siempre estás para ayudarnos. Además, nos encanta tu presencia en estos foros porque aprendimos mucho de ti.

Con todo mi cariño...
Cristina


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades... otra vez (y otra vez tarde) ¡Qué rapidez la tuya! Enhorabuena por tantos y tan buenos mensajes! Saludos,


----------



## ilaló

Belated *CONGRATULATIONS*, Alcant, on contributing so much to this forum, and thanks very much for all your help with my questions!

Un abrazo,
Ilaló


----------



## alacant

Cristina Moreno said:


> Queridísima Janice,
> 
> Sorry I'm late, but I wouldn't want to miss congratulating you on these wonderful 3000 posts, and wishing you all the happiness in the world for you well deserve it! Y muchas gracias por tu amabilidad que enriquece este foro, y todos te agradecimos lo lista que siempre estás para ayudarnos. Además, nos encanta tu presencia en estos foros porque aprendimos mucho de ti.
> 
> Con todo mi cariño...
> Cristina


 
Hi Cristina,

I'm so glad that you came to the party, I'm sure I don't deserve all those kind words, but thank you a thousand times (Have you read "A hundred thousand suns"?) All the happiness in the world to you too, my friend. It's always a great pleasure to see you here.

Abrazotes grandotes, Janice


----------



## chics

Thank you, Alacant.


----------



## alacant

ilaló. nice to see you here, and who knows, maybe we'll meet in person. Any time you have any questions don't hesitate to contact me. Abrazos, ala

chics, hola, me alegro que hayas venido, no no nos vemos mucho, pero siempre es un placer. Abrazos, A


----------



## Masood

How could I miss this?! 
Congratulations, Janice, and thanks for all your helpful insight.
Cheers!
Masood


----------



## speedier

Erm .........anybody home? .............. sorry I'm a bit late Ala, (a bit?, by the time I stumbled across your thread I see that you are now well on your way to 4000 posts - I must try harder next time )

Anyway, I'd just like to add that I find your posts to be witty, clever, well thought out, and above all helpful.  Take care and all the best.


----------



## ewie

*Hola Ala.  I second everything that Speedier says ~ y prometo ser más puntual por tus 4 000.  Oh and I'm still waiting for my herrings ...*
*~ewie X*


----------



## alacant

Hello Speedier, Thank you for dropping in to the celebration. Your post reminds me of what my teachers used to say "must try harder" or "could do better". Hahaha!!! It's always a pleasure to talk to you, and thank you for the research you hace done for me. Big hugs, Ala

Hi Ewie,

Despite the fact I feel a little intimidated in the EO, you are the main reason I keep coming back there. Like your style!
Big hugs to you too, Ala


----------

